# My First Attempt with StarGuider Pro



## BasilFawlty (May 28, 2019)

I've only shot a couple of Milky Way shots in the past, but had to keep shutter speed low enough so as not to cause start trails.  Those pictures came out so-so.  Then I bought the StarGuider Pro and a few days ago made my first attempt to shoot the Milkyway using the StarGuider to track the stars, thus allowing for a longer exposure time.  Not long after I got out to my shooting location the moon started to rise (around 1:30AM) and I was thinking it was going to mess up the image, but actually I kind of like how it came out with the rising moon behind some clouds.  Anyway, here is my first attempt at shooting the Milkyway with a StarGuider to track the stars.  Can't wait to get out and try it again.


----------



## Jeff G (May 28, 2019)

Awesome shot! It's still mind boggling to me that shots like this are possible.


----------



## stapo49 (May 28, 2019)

Very impressive first attempt

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## BasilFawlty (May 28, 2019)

Jeff G said:


> Awesome shot! It's still mind boggling to me that shots like this are possible.


Thanks! When you are looking at the Milky Way with the naked eye, it doesn't look this cool.  Allowing the shutter to stay open for a couple of minutes allows the camera to take in a lot more light.  When I first saw the image on the back of my camera, I was stunned at how much detail there was that wasn't obvious with the naked eye.


----------



## BasilFawlty (May 28, 2019)

stapo49 said:


> Very impressive first attempt
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk



Thanks - I was pretty happy with how it turned out.  Now I can't wait to get out and take more - hopefully with some more interesting stuff in the foreground.


----------



## Jeff15 (May 28, 2019)

Looks very good to me..........


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 29, 2019)

First off, let me say " Great username! ". I love Fawlty Towers! Anywho...you did such a nice job with your initial outing, I have to think you've been doing this using other software before? Congrats.


----------



## edsland (May 29, 2019)

Very cool image


----------



## smoke665 (May 29, 2019)

Great job! I to am always amazed at the details hiding from the naked eye, on these types of shots. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Zen1300 (May 29, 2019)

I’m hoping some day to take a trip to a dark sky environment and try this. This shot gives me hope that with preparation and the right tools it won’t be a wasted trip. Thanks for sharing. It’s an amazing shot!


----------



## RVT1K (May 29, 2019)

Outstanding!


----------



## BasilFawlty (May 29, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> First off, let me say " Great username! ". I love Fawlty Towers! Anywho...you did such a nice job with your initial outing, I have to think you've been doing this using other software before? Congrats.


I am a huge Fawlty Towers fan.  I own the complete series on DVD (ripped to my iTunes library).  This was my first attempt at shooting the Milky Way using the StarGuider.  I have only made one other attempt to shoot the MW, but this was a static shot with an exposure time that was limited to avoid star trails.  My first MW shots were taken at Grand Quivera Pueblo Mission in New Mexico.  In this shot, I also tried "light painting" by briefly shining a red flashlight onto the walls of the ruins.  As you can see, the detail in the Milky Way was greatly limited (I didn't know about "stacking" then).


----------



## BasilFawlty (May 29, 2019)

Zen1300 said:


> I’m hoping some day to take a trip to a dark sky environment and try this. This shot gives me hope that with preparation and the right tools it won’t be a wasted trip. Thanks for sharing. It’s an amazing shot!



An App that I highly recommend if you want to do night sky photography is called "PhotoPills."  I have found that App to be invaluable.


----------



## RVT1K (May 29, 2019)

Fawlty Towers may be one of the best shows ever made. 

One of my favorite episodes involves the health inspector..."is no rat, is hamster.."


----------



## BasilFawlty (May 29, 2019)

RVT1K said:


> Fawlty Towers may be one of the best shows ever made.
> 
> One of my favorite episodes involves the health inspector..."is no rat, is hamster.."



My fav is "The Psychiatrist" where Basil, upon learning one of the guests is a psychiatrist, goes overboard to "act normal" (and fails miserably).   "Sybil that type would wear a dog turd around his neck if it was made of gold..."


----------



## RVT1K (May 29, 2019)

BasilFawlty said:


> RVT1K said:
> 
> 
> > Fawlty Towers may be one of the best shows ever made.
> ...




To this very day I still refer to Cornish game hens as "Belgian racing chickens" in memory of Manuel's racing hamster.


----------



## stapo49 (May 29, 2019)

RVT1K said:


> Fawlty Towers may be one of the best shows ever made.
> 
> One of my favorite episodes involves the health inspector..."is no rat, is hamster.."


I always loved the "Don't mention the war" episode when Basil insults the Germans and The Major thinks the moose head is talking to him. I know what's coming but it still cracks me up.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## BasilFawlty (May 29, 2019)

stapo49 said:


> RVT1K said:
> 
> 
> > Fawlty Towers may be one of the best shows ever made.
> ...



That one cracks up my wife every time (she's German).  Another great episode is the Wedding Party when the young engaged couple checks in and Basil is convinced there is hanky panky going on.  "Batteries, eh?  You know something, you disgust me..."


----------



## Flying Panda (May 29, 2019)

Beautiful shot!


----------



## BasilFawlty (May 29, 2019)

Flying Panda said:


> Beautiful shot!



Thanks very much.  By thea way, I was born and raised in West Virginia.


----------



## photoflyer (Jun 1, 2019)

I have not yet pulled the trigger on getting one but soon.  I plan to put a 6D mark II or a 50 D on it with a 300 mm f 4 and teleconverter.  Do you think it will handle the weight?

Also, have you thought about or done the lifepixel conversion?


----------



## BasilFawlty (Jun 1, 2019)

I have the 300mm f4 and yes, I think it will handle it - get the counterbalance weight set up.


----------

